# Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Now on Sale!



## TheUnfinished (Feb 27, 2014)

Aloha VI Control.

ZEBRA SERENITY and ZEBRA SERENITY: DARK EDITION are now on sale!

*Zebra Serenity* is a collection of 128 new sounds for u-he's Zebra2 synth. With an emphasis on warm, organic, analogue tones with some bite, this soundset is designed to provide fresh synth noises for modern film scoring and atmospheric electronica. Serenity takes advantage of Zebra2's extraordinary attention to detail, extensive modular capabilities and highly developed synth engine.

Serenity leans towards the sound of hybrid scores like M83's _Oblivion_, Daft Punk's _Tron: Legacy_ and Harry Gregson-Williams' _Total Recall_; where classic, analogue synth warmth meets the searing, modern virtual analogue.

There also nods to the more laidback, lo-fi world of neo-classical too, with ambient padscapes and dusty, slightly broken synths; inspired by artists such as Johan Johansson, Hammock and A Winged Victory for the Sullen.

Zebra Serenity is priced at £19.99 and the Dark Edition is £29.99. If you subscribe to my Newsletter you will have received a discount code.

As ever, here is a walkthrough video of some of the sounds and also an explanation of the difference between *Zebra Serenity* and *Zebra Serenity: Dark Edition*.

Let me just take a moment to explain the difference between regular Zebra Serenity and the Dark Edition...
Zebra Serenity is 128 sounds for Zebra2. Simple as that. The Dark Edition includes those original 128 sounds for Zebra2, plus those sounds tweaked, optimised and modified for Zebra HZ/Dark Zebra, using the Diva filters etc. So, you get both in the Dark Edition (hence why it costs a bit more) and you need Zebra HZ to be able to use the bonus patches.



Also, check out some demo tracks. They are all 100% Zebra Serenity and Dark Edition - no other synths, libraries or recordings.

*Zebra Serenity Demos*
[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/zebra-serenity-demos/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

*Zebra Serenity: Dark Edition Demos*
[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/zebra-serenity-dark-edition/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Resoded (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Excellent, have been looking forward to this one!

Btw, I see there in your menu on the left that you have something called Reflections in the The Unfinished folder. Something that we should know about?


----------



## pendle (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Very, Very nice Matt. 

I've been resisting the charms of Zebra for some time, but now I'm feeling a bit seduced.

Damm you


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Thank you both.

I can neither confirm nor deny whether there's any reason to be excited about the folder named Reflections.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

I was already convinced, but After the Sea nailed it for me. How lovely! Looking forward to picking this one up. Bravo. o-[][]-o


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Thanks for making my day Matt on another horrible winter day. Looking forward.


----------



## blougui (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

It sounds awsome Matt, and quite diverse, eclectic.

Erik


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 27, 2014)

Zebra 2 is one of the most incredible soft-synths I've ever had the pleasure of using. REALLY looking forward to buying this when available.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

You're all very kind. Hopefully it will meet your expectations.

If you get my Newsletter, wait for the discount code in the morning (BST).


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 27, 2014)

It took me a while to warm up to Zebra, but when you dig a little and program its very fulfilling with a nice sweet spot. The filter can get nearly as lush as Diva. My favorite along with ABsynth and Omni.

So Matt, you get both sets with the Dark Zebra version ?



quantum7 @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> Zebra 2 is one of the most incredible soft-synths I've ever had the pleasure of using. REALLY looking forward to buying this when available.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*



pendle @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> Very, Very nice Matt.
> 
> I've been resisting the charms of Zebra for some time, but now I'm feeling a bit seduced.
> 
> Damm you



Yep, +1on that. I bought Zebra because if you, you dam bas!$#d! But really, I am waiting on your first Diva and Iris libs Matt!! Can't wait to put those under my fingers.

Uhe needs to add multi-threading to Zebra like Diva has. On serious patches, Zebra kills one thread on an 8 thread CPU with no relief. Not so much with your patches Matt. Yours are CPU friendly, but with muti-thread support, you could kill on Zebra.

You should also look at Lush-101. I just got it and I am loving it. Reminds me of a modern Absynth.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Serenity by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Superb stuff Matt!

I imagine interesting colors by morphing between serenity and identical patches in the dark version....even more possibilitites.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 28, 2014)

Zebra Serenity and Zebra Serenity: Dark Edition are now on sale!



Giant_Shadow @ Thu Feb 27 said:


> So Matt, you get both sets with the Dark Zebra version ?


Yes you do. 256 patches in total.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Beauties! Cheap at half the price.

Just watching the Arppegiator sounds atm. Great sounds.

One day some Alchemy sound sets, or have I missed that on your website?


----------



## Vin (Feb 28, 2014)

adriancook @ 28/2/2014 said:


> One day some Alchemy sound sets, or have I missed that on your website?



I'd be interested in those definitely.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, I can't let you into ALL my secrets, but... I would be both surprised and disappointed if there weren't soundsets for Diva and Alchemy at some point this year.

I can confirm that Omnisphere will be up next though. But it won't be Horizon IV.


----------



## Vin (Feb 28, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ 28/2/2014 said:


> Well, I can't let you into ALL my secrets, but... I would be both surprised and disappointed if there weren't soundsets for Diva and Alchemy at some point this year.
> 
> I can confirm that Omnisphere will be up next though. But it won't be Horizon IV.



Excellent news. =o


----------



## doctornine (Feb 28, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> Well, I can't let you into ALL my secrets, but... I would be both surprised and disappointed if there weren't soundsets for Diva and Alchemy at some point this year.




*YAY*


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 28, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri 28 Feb said:


> I can confirm that Omnisphere will be up next though. But it won't be Horizon IV.



Yay! More dark arps + rhythms, and your multis are great too! And some nice analogue-y ambiences like in that Zebra video - for those of us who don't have Zebra! ...er...please


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 28, 2014)

There is Serenity in the house today : ) I don;t think it's my Anxiety meds lol : )


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 28, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Fri Feb 28 said:


> Yay! More dark arps + rhythms...


Wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 28, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri 28 Feb said:


> aaronnt1 @ Fri Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! More dark arps + rhythms...
> ...



I'm intrigued...


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 28, 2014)

OK, I bought Serenity... WOW!!! Brilliant stuff and also some of the best pads I've heard with Zebra. Matt, you are quite the talented synth programmer. 

Serenity now....serenity now


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Sean.

Genuine shout out here... If people are thinking I'd really like Type of Sound A for Synth B, let me know.

I have some soundsets already planned, but am thinking about others. I can't guarantee that I'll do it, but if it fits with what I'm already thinking about, you might well see it happen.

So suggest away!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2014)

Pads, just freakin' pads. A pads and soundscapes bonanza. Zebra, Omni, whatever. Skip the cheese, 'shrooms, even skip the sauce, and triple the pads.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 1, 2014)

It would be cool with soundsets dedicated to a purpose or a specific sound. Could be action/horror/sci-fi/drama or perhaps Zimmer/Gregson-Williams, or Batman/The Town/Bourne/Deus Ex. Not saying you should use the actual names though.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 01 said:


> Pads, just freakin' pads. A pads and soundscapes bonanza. Zebra, Omni, whatever. Skip the cheese, 'shrooms, even skip the sauce, and triple the pads.



+1  I am a pad junkie!


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2014)

Possible to have sounds that sound like NIN or Social Network (out the box)? (So Omni might be a better fit with all its fx maybe)


----------



## chillbot (Mar 1, 2014)

Ed @ Sat Mar 01 said:


> Possible to have sounds that sound like NIN or Social Network (out the box)? (So Omni might be a better fit with all its fx maybe)


+1 to this.

I like things that pulse, not arpeggio but just sit there and pulse and build tension under stuff. Definitely have all the dance, electronic, dubstep I could ever use in a dozen lifetimes. I like your stuff because it's more cinematic but I especially like your more cinematic stuff.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm very wary of going down too narrow a route, because someone's always gonna say "It doesn't sound THAT like Thing X" when you brand a soundset as being "after Thing X".

However, releasing something that is deliberately dark and takes in the Reznor/Ross sounds does appeal to me. Though the range of things like Ghosts/Social Network/Dragon Tattoo is pretty broad in itself!

Focusing on pads and soundscapes (or even, in contrast, tempo-synced stuff such as arps, pulses and basslines) is certainly interesting too. Would depend on which synth(s) were chosen as to how repetitious it could seem within one soundset.

Interesting to hear your thoughts though. Very interesting.


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2014)

Examples for me: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ua2gabdJoc

http://youtu.be/2vvs4__2XRI?t=2m19s

I love the distorted ambient stuff here.

There's also some great sounds in Sunshine's soundtrack now I remember.


----------



## Vin (Mar 1, 2014)

Or something like this: (1:14 - 2:35 part in particular)



Or anything from this soundtrack, and you started well with "Monsters" piano :wink: :



While it would be cool to have similar sounds, I'd always prefer unique, original sounds over emulations.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, good choices and certainly the sort of stuff that interests me from a programming perspective.

But in lieu of me being able to create these sounds instantly... perhaps you may enjoy checking out my Absynth soundbanks?

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/absynth-metaspace-walkthrough/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
That's Absynth Metaspace, my first Absynth soundset and arguably, in my opinion, the slightly weaker one of the three.


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been playing around with Serenity, and have to say I'm in love with the sounds! Excellent job my friend!


----------



## Herenow (Mar 3, 2014)

hey Matt, 

any chance to get a discount code? 

I subscribed to your newsletter yesterday but didn't get any discounts.. 


PS I've just discovered your tasty presets and I must say I'm truly impressed!


----------



## Herenow (Mar 3, 2014)

As Matt is not here, can just somebody tell me if there's any posibility to buy libraries from him if my country has no paypal and obviously, I don't have an account?

Actually, I should've asked this question first, before seeking for discounts :D 

Thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 3, 2014)

Really enjoying this top-quality library, Matt! Here's a short thing I put together for the series I'm on. Everything (inc. percs) is from Serenity except for the piano, strings and harp.

https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/f ... nsequences


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice job Ned.



Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> Really enjoying this top-quality library, Matt! Here's a short thing I put together for the series I'm on. Everything (inc. percs) is from Serenity except for the piano, strings and harp.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/f ... nsequences


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 3, 2014)

Herenow @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> As Matt is not here, can just somebody tell me if there's any posibility to buy libraries from him if my country has no paypal and obviously, I don't have an account?
> 
> Actually, I should've asked this question first, before seeking for discounts :D
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, at this present time, it is only possible to buy soundsets from my site via Paypal.

There are some 3rd party sites that sell my sounds, such as Time & Space and Sampleism, which I believe allow you to simply pay with a card.

It's something I'm looking into at the moment.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 3, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> Really enjoying this top-quality library, Matt! Here's a short thing I put together for the series I'm on. Everything (inc. percs) is from Serenity except for the piano, strings and harp.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/f ... nsequences


Thanks Ned. Lovely track indeed.

What strings are you using there?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. Matt, they are, in order, Sable flautendo and Adagietto sords.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 3, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> Thanks guys. Matt, they are, in order, Sable flautendo and Adagietto sords.


Haha, I have neither. Damn you! :roll:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 3, 2014)

Just whistle with a lot of breath, multi-track for chords.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 7, 2014)

great sounds, man! the BRAAAM stuff nearly sounds like mangled samples, impressive!
in the HZ-versions my CPU has rock'n'roll party :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, you can't get a lot of instances of Zebra HZ going at the same time!

If you receive my newsletter, today is the last day you can use the discount code.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 7, 2014)

And here, to tempt you further, is a demo track from George Strezov, that uses both Zebra Serenity and the Dark Edition.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/mystery-clouds-george-strezov/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Ed (Mar 7, 2014)

Plating it now!! Love it so much! My favourite one from you yet Matt. Haven't even started the Dark Zebra version yet. The "SC" patches are so good, its amazing these are just synths.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers Ed. You carry on plating! 

In other news... new Omnisphere soundset is almost wrapped.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 8, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ 8th March 2014 said:


> Cheers Ed. You carry on plating!
> 
> In other news... new Omnisphere soundset is almost wrapped.



Uncle Jonathan's corn-cob pipe!


----------



## AC986 (Mar 8, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Cheers Ed. You carry on plating!
> 
> In other news... new Omnisphere soundset is almost wrapped.



Did you say what kind of soundest style/genre that will be Matt?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Mar 8, 2014)

This is great! I'm testing it on the train, making some questionable faces while doing my best Vangelis/Carlos/Carpenter impressions! And the xy controls are very nicely and intelligently programmed. 
Fab work


----------



## synthnut (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm just now going to purchase Zebra and also the Serenity set .....PADZ, PADZ, and MORE PADZ !!....
I'd be more than thrilled with a set of nothing more than PADZ !!!......You like em , we like em .....A match made in synthland !!......Thanks, Jim


----------



## synthnut (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm just now going to purchase Zebra and also the Serenity set .....PADZ, PADZ, and MORE PADZ !!....
I'd be more than thrilled with a set of nothing more than PADZ !!!......You like em , we like em .....A match made in synthland !!......Thanks, Jim


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the further kind comments gentlemen. I am really glad people are enjoying Serenity.

As for the next Omnisphere release... all will be revealed soon enough.


----------

